# Apexi 2 port boost solenoid



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am looking for this solenoid as I believe mine is crapped out. 

2 port preferably unless you think I can use a 3 port in the same configuration?

Let me know what you have, thanks!


----------

